# Take yohimbine HCL when cycling off of ephedrine HCL?



## Messor (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not asking this question specifically for myself. 
I am curious to know if this is this a good or bad idea in general? When your body gets too use to ephedrine and the fat burning effect decreases, will the fat burning effect of yohimbe be high while cycling off of ephedrine, if it wasn't being taken while on ephedrine?

Hope my question makes sense.


----------



## snowman2169 (Feb 28, 2010)

I suppose you could.  It is common to actually stack Yohimbe HCL with Ephedrine(sulfate, hcl) and even with caffeine (ECY stack).  I personally like to give my receptors a rest between cycles, however the crash is often significant.  What I am currently doing is cycling 25mg Ephedrine Sulfate(Bronkaid) with 200mg Caffeine 3 times daily.  I use it on a 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off weekly basis for 3-4 weeks, or whenever I feel it is losing effectiveness.  Following that I take a 2-3 week break, using a Yohimbe HCL supplement(Yellow Bullets) when I feel a crash coming on.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 3, 2010)

Messor said:


> I'm not asking this question specifically for myself.
> I am curious to know if this is this a good or bad idea in general? When your body gets too use to ephedrine and the fat burning effect decreases, will the fat burning effect of yohimbe be high while cycling off of ephedrine, if it wasn't being taken while on ephedrine?
> 
> Hope my question makes sense.



You could,,yes. A very potent combo these days are CLEN/YOHIMBINE HCL.


----------



## Messor (Mar 8, 2010)

ALIN said:


> You could,,yes. A very potent combo these days are CLEN/YOHIMBINE HCL.


 
I may try clen next time.


----------

